# When to stop watering before harvest



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 19, 2014)

So I am pulling the plug Sunday and plants are starting to look like they need water. Should I water them or just let them dry out? I have done 2 flushes already


----------



## MR1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would water right till the end. I like to harvest a day after watering because I pluck most of the leaves off, and when the plant is hydrated the leaves snap off easier . The buds might take a bit longer to dry though.


----------

